# Do cockatiels pick things up with their feet?



## marceldp (Jan 18, 2016)

ive been looking at conures and whatnot, i think its adorable. do cockatiels do it?


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Some do and some don't. It depends on the cockatiel. I've never seen Kirby pick anything up with his feet, but I've heard stories about other tiels doing it.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

My tiel hen used to hold things in her foot but over the last couple of years she quit doing it.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's a learned behavior for some tiels I think. Either that or they just naturally have the dexterity to do it. Both of mine do it and they do it daily. Oddly, even my budgies attempt to do it from living next to them. They can't really do anything, but once in a blue moon I'll see them pick up a foot and have no idea what to do with it :lol:


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Yep, either they do or they don't. My guy doesn't, but I wish he would because it is adorable. I've tried to teach him but he isn't interested. I suppose this is payback from when mom really wanted me to learn piano as a kid and I just wasn't interested.


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

I have one "lifter" and one who never holds anything in her feet. Freddy will hold food and he also loves to lift one foot high in the air while singing to his reflection, it's almost like he's miming the use of a microphone and so cute! 

Todd, as far as I know, has never done either behavior. She eats her food right out of the dish without handling it.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have only ever seen Pikachu do it, only for large seed like sunflower. Compared to the others though, she's a big girl and must have less trouble balancing on one foot.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Odie does it, and i've seen Zoe do it once or twice. Not often though. It's adorable when they do!


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

My kakariki picked all his fruit and veg up with his feet. He would sit on the perch with half a grape and looked like a bloke at the bar with a beer in his hand. Peppy and my canary will hold food on their perch with their feet but don't pick it up that way.


----------



## marceldp (Jan 18, 2016)

CaliTiels said:


> It's a learned behavior for some tiels I think. Either that or they just naturally have the dexterity to do it. Both of mine do it and they do it daily. Oddly, even my budgies attempt to do it from living next to them. They can't really do anything, but once in a blue moon I'll see them pick up a foot and have no idea what to do with it :lol:


cool! my tiel is still young, almost 1 year, and she sometimes picks up her favourite toy (an empty mechanical pencil (no eraser or graphite)) with her foot.:wf cinnamon:


----------



## BengalFanatic (Aug 23, 2012)

Westley did it just a couple times as a baby, but starting this past year has been doing it non-stop. XD She ends up picking out every singe one of her sunflower seeds out of the rest of her food and she eats them with her feet, and has a special place on her perch where she likes to eat them. Makes dinner time a loooong process. Haha.


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Yesss.cutie always does it.cutie will take the fruit piece, roti,egg piece also 1 thread of boiled noodle on her beak and sit on her favorite perch and eat the food while holding the rest on her foot


----------

